# Aplogetics for beginners class



## panta dokimazete (Apr 4, 2006)

*Apologetics for beginners class*

So, I have been asked to teach a class on apologetics with the understanding that the class will need to be shaped around folks that have never even considered the challenges they are being approached with from the culture.

Looking for a curriculum or outline - some good resource(s) to leverage.

Looking at using Dan Story's - Defending Your Faith: Reliable Answers for a New Generation of Seekers and Skeptics

Thanks in advance,

JD


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Do you want it to be based on Presuppositional or Evidential Apologetics?


----------



## Answerman (Apr 4, 2006)

I recommend that you listen to these lectures and use his (Dan Dodds) handouts, this seemed to be geared toward beginners with lots of recommended reading material for those who want to dig deeper. I had corresponded with Dan last year and he said that it was ok to use his material. But you might want to contact him first also to let him know, I'm sure he wouldn't mind.

http://mp3.woodruffroad.com/mp3_ap.php

Also Greg Bahnsen's Challenge to Unbelief and Evolution lectures found on this web page might be of some help also:

www.reese.org/tapes

And these sites are the mother lode of apologetics:

http://www.rctr.org/ap5.htm
www.cmfnow.com
www.crta.org
www.apollos.ws

In Christ,
David Morrow


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> Do you want it to be based on Presuppositional or Evidential Apologetics?



Thinking Presuppositional - easier place to start, since most, if not all, will resonate with the position, but acknowledge and examine evidential.

Thinking of starting with the reliability of Scripture.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Answerman_
> I recommend that you listen to these lectures and use his (Dan Dodds) handouts, this seemed to be geared toward beginners with lots of recommended reading material for those who want to dig deeper. I had corresponded with Dan last year and he said that it was ok to use his material. But you might want to contact him first also to let him know, I'm sure he wouldn't mind.
> 
> http://mp3.woodruffroad.com/mp3_ap.php
> ...



wow! thanks - will add this to my collection!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 4, 2006)

Dan's material links seem broken - any chance you have the material?

Would really like to review it...


----------



## Answerman (Apr 5, 2006)

The MP3's seem to be working for me, are they working for you?

I can e-mail the handouts to you, just PM me and I'll send them to you.

Or if you like I have a whole CD of the free apologetic material that I have been able to find online that I could mail to you or if you have access to an FTP site that I can upload to, I can do it that way as well.

For Christ's Crown and Covenant,
David Morrow


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 5, 2006)

Woo-woo!

Will PM you as soon as I can get off this Blackberry and to a REAL computer...actually, let me see if it will work on this thing...

...Nope!

Will U2U soonest, thank you again!

-JD

[Edited on 4-5-2006 by jdlongmire]


----------



## Answerman (Apr 5, 2006)

A good friend of mine is teaching an apologetics class at Redeemer Presbyterian Church here in Kansas City and he is using Richard Pratt's book "Every Thought Captive" which I would say is also good starter material.

I must say though that Dan Dodds method using his "Matrix" is absolutely brilliant, you can tell that he has been polishing his apologetics course over many years of teaching apologetics. I think you'll see what I mean when you hear his lectures and follow along with his handouts. Also he studied under Bahnsen a few years before Bahnsen went on to be with the Lord.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jun 15, 2006)

I have posted some of the material onto our website - would appreciate it if folks would try this link and see if it comes up with the course ppt.

http://www.martinbluffchurch.com/apologetics/Defending_the_Faith_MASTER.mht


*Edited on 20070129 to add - These links are probably dead by now - check the latest posts for the good ones*


----------



## Answerman (Jun 15, 2006)

Yes, it works for me. BTW, could you give a link or send me your Powerpoint presentation?

My e-mail is [email protected]

Let me know,

Thanks,
David Morrow


----------



## caddy (Jun 15, 2006)

the WoodruffRoad.com stuff is Good

but 

These links no longer work:

Student Manual 
World View Nine Boxes 
Appendix 
Detailed Worldview Chart 



> _Originally posted by Answerman_
> I recommend that you listen to these lectures and use his (Dan Dodds) handouts, this seemed to be geared toward beginners with lots of recommended reading material for those who want to dig deeper. I had corresponded with Dan last year and he said that it was ok to use his material. But you might want to contact him first also to let him know, I'm sure he wouldn't mind.
> 
> http://mp3.woodruffroad.com/mp3_ap.php
> ...


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Answerman_
> Yes, it works for me. BTW, could you give a link or send me your Powerpoint presentation?
> 
> My e-mail is [email protected]
> ...



On it's way!

It's not finished, as I am working it a bit as I go - we just finished the Bible portion.

Here is the link to the area that I will keep the ppt updated.

http://mbbcworship.blogspot.com/2006/06/defending-faith-practical-apologetics.html

BTW: I have an email with some additional resources, if you'd like.

-JD


----------



## Magma2 (Jun 16, 2006)

You also might be interested in the following lectures free for mp3 download at http://www.trinitylectures.org/MP3_downloads.php 

Lectures on Apologetics, Gordon H. Clark (16 lectures)

1. What Is Apologetics?
2. Is Christianity a Religion? Part 1
3. Is Christianity a Religion? Part 2
4. Is Christianity a Religion? Part 3
5. Empiricism
6. Veridicalism
7. Veridicalism and Empiricism
8. Rationalism
9. Religious Experientialism and Irrationalism
10. Irrationalism
11. Language, Truth, and Revelation, Part 1
12. Language, Truth, and Revelation, Part 2
13. Language, Truth, and Revelation, Part 3
14. John Frame and Cornelius Van Til
15. A Christian Construction, Part 1
16. A Christian Construction, Part 2



Introduction to Apologetics, John Robbins (16 lectures)

1. Introduction to Apologetics
2. Historical Apologetics: The Early Church
3. Historical Apologetics: Augustine
4. Historical Apologetics: Anselm
5. Historical Apologetics: Thomas Aquinas
6. Historical Apologetics: John Calvin and Martin Luther
7. Historical Apologetics: Joseph Butler and William Paley
8. Historical Apologetics: Friedrich Schleiermacher and Soren Kierkegaard
9. Contemporary Apologetics: Twentieth-Century Confusion
10. Contemporary Apologetics: Scientific Creationism
11. Biblical Apologetics: The Two Temptations
12. Biblical Apologetics: Jesus and Scripture
13. Biblical Apologetics: Jesus and Logic
14. Biblical Apologetics: Paul and Scripture
15. Biblical Apologetics: Paul and Logic
16. Biblical Apologetics: Summary and Conclusion

Evangelism and the Defense of the Faith, John Robbins (1 lecture)


Collection 5: Defending the Faith, Level 2

The Blue Banner Lectures, John Robbins (6 lectures)

1. Apologetics: Who, What, When, Why, and How?
2. How Not to Do Apologetics: Evidentialism
3. How Not to Do Apologetics: Rationalism
4. How Not to Do Apologetics: Irrationalism
5. The Apologetics of Jesus and Paul
6. The Philosophy of Ayn Rand Refuted


----------



## Vytautas (Jun 16, 2006)

Clark´s and Robbins´s lectures load faster and the audio does not have to rebuff a lot at sermon audio.


----------



## brymaes (Jun 16, 2006)

Have you considered Bahnsen's _Always Ready_?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jun 24, 2006)

Here's the latest installment!


http://martinbluffchurch.com/apologetics/Apologetics_Christ_Unique.mht


----------



## Ezekiel3626 (Jan 29, 2007)

jdlongmire said:


> On it's way!
> 
> It's not finished, as I am working it a bit as I go - we just finished the Bible portion.
> 
> ...



JD, I tried the link to the updated area, and the link does not work. Please advise or I may I also have the ppt sent to me? Thank you


----------



## Civbert (Jan 29, 2007)

jdlongmire said:


> So, I have been asked to teach a class on apologetics with the understanding that the class will need to be shaped around folks that have never even considered the challenges they are being approached with from the culture.
> 
> Looking for a curriculum or outline - some good resource(s) to leverage.
> 
> ...



Since this is a beginners class, please remember to start by explaining the "apologetics" is not "apologies" for being a Christian - but a vigorous defense of the faith. I sometimes forget what it was like when I first heard the term. Sometimes people will go through a class for several days wondering how this is all some sort of apology. It's a nagging question that can distract from the initial conversation.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 29, 2007)

Civbert said:


> Since this is a beginners class, please remember to start by explaining the "apologetics" is not "apologies" for being a Christian - but a vigorous defense of the faith. I sometimes forget what it was like when I first heard the term. Sometimes people will go through a class for several days wondering how this is all some sort of apology. It's a nagging question that can distract from the initial conversation.



 - ...was probably the first statement out of my mouth!

Thanks, though!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 29, 2007)

here is the class file, if anyone is interested...


----------



## Ezekiel3626 (Jan 29, 2007)

Ezekiel3626 said:


> JD, I tried the link to the updated area, and the link does not work. Please advise or I may I also have the ppt sent to me? Thank you



JD, have you had a chance to check this out yet? Thanks for posting the pdf file.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 29, 2007)

Ezekiel3626 said:


> JD, have you had a chance to check this out yet? Thanks for posting the pdf file.



no prob - here is the ppt


----------



## Ezekiel3626 (Jan 29, 2007)

Thank you very much, neighbor !


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 29, 2007)

Ezekiel3626 said:


> Thank you very much, neighbor !



Closer than you know! My parents live near Gloster and I went to Co-Lin...


----------



## Don (Jan 29, 2007)

jdlongmire said:


> Closer than you know! My parents live near Gloster and I went to Co-Lin...




I'm from McComb and went to Southwest!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 29, 2007)

A small world indeed - my good friend just came back from the Men's Rally...and Ligon and I sung the Messiah solos when he was at Trinity Pres.

Tell him JD Longmire says "Hello!" if you see him...he may even remember me...


----------

